# Transferring from Roameo to new Bolt - problems, and how?



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

You'd think after 10 years of using tivos that to transfer a single program from my existing roameo to my new Bolt I'd hit devices, select the roameo, find the program, and select it and hit something like COPY or TRANSFER. Yes, I can hit PLAY and then just watch it via the BOLT. But the closest thing I get to COPY or TRANSFER is KEEP - which doesn't do anything. It doesn't even give me an error message if I want to copy a movie (which is blocked) - so clearly KEEP does not do a transfer. So where is the 'button' to do it?

Ok, so I gave in and went online to manage, transfer. Only catch is, at least the first night, it only transferred the first 10 minutes of each program. Really not helpful. 

I'm already annoyed enough at BOLT because of the horrible, wasteful, stupid shape. But it would be a bit less annoying if all basic functions actually worked! I can forget the awful GUI that if I'd ever done one that bad as a computer programmer I'd have been fired. But it needs to work!


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I assume you have Hydra. It’s a known issue. If you went back to the old UI it would work fine.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Or you can use the website to transfer.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

BOLT is brand new replacing a 10 year old TIVO HD that just died. And when I use the web site to transfer a recording, it only transfers the first 10 minutes. And no way to do so from the BOLT directly from its remote. I MIGHT be able to PLAY the video on the bolt directly from the roameo. SO what is Hydra?


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

and I don't know any way to go to the old gui, which I assume actually worked?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

pbug56 said:


> BOLT is brand new replacing a 10 year old TIVO HD that just died. And when I use the web site to transfer a recording, it only transfers the first 10 minutes. And no way to do so from the BOLT directly from its remote. I MIGHT be able to PLAY the video on the bolt directly from the roameo. SO what is Hydra?


Hydra is the new GUI.



pbug56 said:


> and I don't know any way to go to the old gui, which I assume actually worked?


See the first post in this thread.

I've never used the web site to transfer but it sounds as if you might have a network problem.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

My gigabit and AC based network works pretty well - the roameo is gigabit, the bolt on ac 5ghz 10 feet from the router; when I STREAM a show from the roameo to the bolt it goes very fast. But when I bulk transfer I never get complete programs, in most cases as little as 10 minutes. Of course TIVO tends not to tell you if you have a problem. So I find out about the problem when I start watching something. It is odd that PLAY works perfectly. But what exactly is KEEP?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

As I said, I don't use Hydra but if I had to guess, KEEP probably lets you change the "Keep Until" on the source TiVo. You can do that with the old GUI.

Have you checked "History" on the Bolt to see if it gives you a reason for the transfer failure?

Different methods for streaming(watching) vs. transfer. Streaming obviously only has to go at real time. Why not use MoCA to connect the two TiVos?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lpwcomp said:


> As I said, I don't use Hydra but if I had to guess, KEEP probably lets you change the "Keep Until" on the source TiVo. You can do that with the old GUI.
> Have you checked "History" on the Bolt to see if it gives you a reason for the transfer failure?
> Different methods for streaming(watching) vs. transfer. Streaming obviously only has to go at real time. Why not use MoCA to connect the two TiVos?


On Hydra, it's called Recording Activity. I think the "Keep" is normal when you select a program without transfer ability. I could check my Hydra box, but cartoons are on. 

On my Roamio Hydra host and its Mini VOX, Recording Activity doesn't work.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

History shows nothing. Both TIVO's have excellent network connectivity. Summary of where I stand; 1. Only way to 'transfer' a program one at a time is to view it - super fast with no hint that it is streaming, and you can fast forward with no issues. 2. When you select a program on the other TIVO, only choices are KEEP (which is useless) and watch. How in h-ll did they leave out the copy / transfer? And why have they not fixed it? 3. Bulk transfers only get me partial copies of the various programs either most or all of the time.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Since your TiVo and router are so close together, why not give wired Ethernet a shot?

-KP


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

One floor down, no easy way to run the cables.

BTW TIVO acknowledges that the current software has at least one, really 2 serious bugs related to transfers. What they clearly own up to is lack of a 'transfer' or copy button. They also seem to be aware of the bulk transfer problem. BTW, I checked several bulk transferred programs; everyone cuts off at exactly 10 minutes even though it looks like it fully transferred. TIVO asked me If I wanted to downgrade to the previous not so buggy software; only catch is I'd lose every single recording PLUS all my season passes that I was able to copy en masse from my TIVO HD before it fully died. About 40 items. And if its more then a week or two until the next instance, it won't get the season pass right - it looks to alternate channels where its syndicated.

It's crazy that a firmware upgrade preserves recordings but not a downgrade. Even crazier that when I setup the TIVO it forced me to take this bugware with no warning of alternatives.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Doesn't KMTTG still work with Gen 4?
I'd just transfer the shows to a PC, backup my One-Pass' and downgrade...

-KP


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

YEars ago I used TIVO desktop, no idea if I still have it, and I don't know anything about this or other tools for TIVO. There wouldn't be many programs to download, the season passes are the things I'd most want to be able to restore. BTw, how do you downgrade the TIVO software?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

KMTTG

Make sure you read every post 1st (JK).

-KP


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

pbug56 said:


> One floor down, no easy way to run the cables.


What about MoCA?



pbug56 said:


> YEars ago I used TIVO desktop, no idea if I still have it, and I don't know anything about this or other tools for TIVO. There wouldn't be many programs to download, the season passes are the things I'd most want to be able to restore.


You'll also need something to transfer the recordings back from the computer. Either the original pyTivo or pyTivo Desktop. Another option is to transfer them to the Roamio.



pbug56 said:


> BTw, how do you downgrade the TIVO software?


I posted a link to the instructions earlier:


lpwcomp said:


> See the first post in this thread.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

OK, so I discovered that the TIVO script readers from India were lying to me. Hydra does not include any way to transfer recordings from the GUI. TIVO left it out. Period. No one seems to know why. One script reader supervisor told me that if both TIVOS had Hydra you could do transfer. Nope, that was a lie. You can only do transfers from the web site; which wouldn't be so bad if I consistently got the whole recording transferred. I doubt it's a network issue because I can stream very easily and quickly, no hesitation. Mind you on a very fast AC network. Oh, another script reader told me she'd notified engineering about the partial transfer problem. Days later, another script reader boss checked - no one had ever been notified. Another lie. And TIVO doesn't answer my questions on Facebook.


----------



## clay.autery (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm transferring back and forth between 2 Bolts via the website minder page rather successfully.... At 440 Mbps average speed wired Ethernet. It took some doing to get it all going, but it seems to be humming right along now. And I can still download from both Classic and Hydra UI to my PC using kttmg. No upload to Hydra, haven't tried to upload back to Classic UI via pyTiVO.

The recent versions of pyTiVO have actually ripped all the TiVO upload code out of them with notes about Hydra breaking it all...


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Just because streaming works fine doesn't mean you don't have network problems. For one thing, streaming is obviously real time while transfer is much faster.

As to why they left transfer out, TiVo_Ted has stated that the PC->TiVo transfer ability has been "obsoleted", so that 'explains' at least part of it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

pbug56 said:


> OK, so I discovered that the TIVO script readers from India were lying to me. Hydra does not include any way to transfer recordings from the GUI. TIVO left it out. Period. No one seems to know why. One script reader supervisor told me that if both TIVOS had Hydra you could do transfer. Nope, that was a lie. You can only do transfers from the web site; which wouldn't be so bad if I consistently got the whole recording transferred. I doubt it's a network issue because I can stream very easily and quickly, no hesitation. Mind you on a very fast AC network. Oh, another script reader told me she'd notified engineering about the partial transfer problem. Days later, another script reader boss checked - no one had ever been notified. Another lie. And TIVO doesn't answer my questions on Facebook.


Website transferring has been working for me. All of the recordings get transferred in their entirety.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

I still do not understand how or why they could remove the copy / transfer ability from the Hydra GUI. That is a major piece of functionality missing, a huge downgrade, so bad they lie about it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

pbug56 said:


> I still do not understand how or why they could remove the copy / transfer ability from the Hydra GUI. That is a major piece of functionality missing, a huge downgrade, so bad they lie about it.


When and where did they lie about it?

I installed Hydra on the first day it was available. And before I installed it, I knew the changes that were going to occur with transferring.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

They all said it was because the two TIVOS were on different software versions.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> When and where did they lie about it?


Lying by omission.



aaronwt said:


> I installed Hydra on the first day it was available. And before I installed it, I knew the changes that were going to occur with transferring.


And how did you know?


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

I had an old TIVO HD die on me, bought a new Bolt. It forced me to update to Hydra; no opportunity to say no. I would not have if 1. I knew, and 2. I had a choice. THen when I talked to their India tech support (and the comms quality is purely awful, while some of the script readers have worked to eliminate their accents but don't actually understand English) told me that I couldn't do transfers because one Tivo had Hydra and the other didn't.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> ..........
> And how did you know?


By reading and making an informed decision before upgrading to Hydra.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

I didn't know Hydra existed. I had a dying TIVO so I bought a replacement. A Bolt. Directly from TIVO. And they said nothing about the GUI missing a major function.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

Of course, there is the question; why in h-ll did they remove such a critical function?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> By reading and making an informed decision before upgrading to Hydra.


Reading what? If it was something official from TiVo* before it was released*, please provide a link. If not, it is irrelevant.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lpwcomp said:


> Reading what? If it was something official from TiVo* before it was released*, please provide a link. If not, it is irrelevant.


What device has all the information you need from the manufacturer? Reading info from them is only part of what is needed to make an informed decision. If I only went by manufacturer info, with every device I've purchased during the last twenty years, I would have run into countless issues. But before I make a purchase, I typically do research on an item from multiple sources, to make an informed decision.

And for info about TiVos, this site is a great source of information.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> What device has all the information you need from the manufacturer? Reading info from them is only part of what is needed to make an informed decision. If I only went by manufacturer info, with every device I've purchased during the last twenty years, I would have run into countless issues. But before I make a purchase, I typically do research on an item from multiple sources, to make an informed decision.
> 
> And for info about TiVos, this site is a great source of information.


That's complete BS. You don't remove a capability *from existing "devices" *that has been around for close to 14 years w/o *formal *notice. TiVo has never given this. The only thing they have said is ut has been "obsoleted", and this was long after the release of Hydra.

Also, how did you install Hydra on the first day it was available if you waited to read about it here?


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> What device has all the information you need from the manufacturer? Reading info from them is only part of what is needed to make an informed decision. If I only went by manufacturer info, with every device I've purchased during the last twenty years, I would have run into countless issues. But before I make a purchase, I typically do research on an item from multiple sources, to make an informed decision.
> 
> And for info about TiVos, this site is a great source of information.


My TIVO HD's had transfer. My Roameo Premier has / had transfer. It is a very important function for TIVO, and none of the emails I receive from them told me it was going away. The TIVO script reader boss who sold me the Bolt over the phone did not tell me that Bolt functions were highly degraded from previous TIVO's. THe script readers I talked to when I found the function missing from Bolt told me it was a KNOWN BUG that would soon be fixed - BUT if I upgraded my ROAMEO to Hydra that would also fix the problem.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

At any rate, the net of this is that once you have Hydra, you are pretty much stuck with it. Too messy and painful to back out. And I don't see any particular purpose to Hydra EXCEPT Voice control, which likely did not require completely redoing the look and feel of the GUI, where some things are now a lot harder and messier to do, where this vital function is MIA. TIVO as a company, whoever now owns them, has picked up on the idea of CHANGE FOR THE SAKE OF CHANGE, regardless of the harm that comes from it versus the limited value it brings. I'm all for change that improves things. TIVO used to poll some customers for their thoughts on how to improve things; that's gone. Now they just goe and make major changes that make things worse.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

pbug56 said:


> At any rate, the net of this is that once you have Hydra, you are pretty much stuck with it. Too messy and painful to back out. And I don't see any particular purpose to Hydra EXCEPT Voice control, which likely did not require completely redoing the look and feel of the GUI, where some things are now a lot harder and messier to do, where this vital function is MIA. TIVO as a company, whoever now owns them, has picked up on the idea of CHANGE FOR THE SAKE OF CHANGE, regardless of the harm that comes from it versus the limited value it brings. I'm all for change that improves things. TIVO used to poll some customers for their thoughts on how to improve things; that's gone. Now they just goe and make major changes that make things worse.


You should be able to roll the Bolt back. You'll lose any recordings and 1Ps of course. But you could transfer any non-copy protected recordings to another TiVo or your PC beforehand.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

and lose about 40 season passes. no thanks. and I've got movies on there.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Back up your OnePass' and Thumbs with KMTTG.

Copy your movies to your PC. Wait for the Copy Protected movies to come on again.

-KP


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

I like VOX. It requires Hydra.


----------



## Yog (Feb 3, 2002)

I have the same issue.

Just installed a Bolt Vox. Moved the Premier XL4/Elite to the bedroom and the Bolt Vox is now my main Tivo.

I can stream shows from the Premier XL4/Elite just fine, and even SKIP works while streaming.

Transfer however, does not work. I tried to transfer a bunch of shows in bulk via the web site, and the transfers work, but the shows "die" about 10-30 minutes in at random. You get to a certain point in the show, and the play counter just stops moving with a frozen image on the screen.

Pretty amazing to me that they can't get a fairly trivial file transfer from one box to another to work right, yet streaming, a much more complicated operation works just dandy. 

All my tivos are wired 1gbit/s ethernet too, so it's not a wifi issue or anything like that. Gotta be yet another stupid bug.

It's not _huge_ deal, since I plan to keep my Tivo Premier XL4 active in my bedroom, and I can watch all the shows off of that just fine. But it is a bit annoying not to be able to consolidate shows I want to keep around onto one DVR.

I think the only option at this point is to use kmttg to DL/decode/encode. Unless there's some way to have kmttg do a transfer and actually work (I don't see it at this point).

Hopefully Tivo will fix this s*it. 

- Yog


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

lpwcomp said:


> You should be able to roll the Bolt back. You'll lose any recordings and 1Ps of course. But you could transfer any non-copy protected recordings to another TiVo or your PC beforehand.


No, you can't, because tivo gui transfer is GONE and web site bulk transfer is broken.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yog said:


> I have the same issue.
> 
> Just installed a Bolt Vox. Moved the Premier XL4/Elite to the bedroom and the Bolt Vox is now my main Tivo.
> 
> ...


This has been broken for months. Until it got worse. Now if I try to transfer on the web site, it lets me think its doing it, but NOTHING happens as a result. So no way to copy at all. Only choice is to stream. But with series, I like to have all on the TIVO I use - and can't now. Serious problems and deficiencies with Hydra - cute, very hard to read without binoculars off a smaller screen (small size, poor contrast). What's become a now typical TIVO 'improvement'. Oh, and apparently no English speaking support staff any more.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

On top of all the Hydra problems we've talked about, my Roameo Premiere picked up a new habit with Hydra; hitting LIVE a few times under certain circumstances crashes the TIVO. Another great improvement.


----------



## Yog (Feb 3, 2002)

Can a Tivo HD stream to a Bolt? Or is it too old?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Yog said:


> Can a Tivo HD stream to a Bolt? Or is it too old?


No only a Premiere or higher.

Scott


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

And I believe that the only thing you can transfer from HD to Bolt are your season passes.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

What? I've had TiVos since series 2, and this is the first I've run into what can only be described as a major CF. 
The new interface / GUI is remarkably unfriendly. Who needs huge pictures? The one line descriptions on old GUI are fine. 

I can't transfer? A huge piece of Tivo's value to me is with that feature. I used one instead of a mini, with no cable card, as just a huge video drive. Why are they doing this?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> What? I've had TiVos since series 2, and this is the first I've run into what can only be described as a major CF.
> The new interface / GUI is remarkably unfriendly. Who needs huge pictures? .................
> 
> ..


Apparently most people. Since most modern UIs do this.

I know I easily prefer Hydra over the old HDUI. I can't even stand using the HDUI any more when I'm at my GFs house.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> What? I've had TiVos since series 2, and this is the first I've run into what can only be described as a major CF.
> The new interface / GUI is remarkably unfriendly. Who needs huge pictures? The one line descriptions on old GUI are fine.





aaronwt said:


> Apparently most people. Since most modern UIs do this.


Well, they can be wrong . . . .  (Personally, I find the pics as nice eye candy, but only to the extent they don't impede real workability, including efficiency.)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I agree. And for the most part, the graphics have not slowed down Hydra or got in the way. Some of them are too big (tuner buffers) but not the problem I was afraid of when they first demoed Hydra.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

The images were not my main gripe. Not being able to move video to the bolt is making it close to useless compared to the other stack of tivos I own. (Of course, it's still a good product, it just is a step down from my series 4 TiVo's. And I need to keep at least one of those to move video)
e.g. I don't own a DVD player, I rip a DVD to my Mac and move it to the Tivo to watch.
It's remarkable to me that I can move video 'from' the Bolt to where I want it, just not "to".


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

An update - I withdraw 90% of my rant. 
Once I got online access back, the transfer works. I was able to choose a few shows that I planned to binge, and a few hours later about 50 HD shows were transferred. 
That's what happened. The bolt was fine, I never did a transfer at the bolt, I had always done bulk transfers from the online app.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> An update - I withdraw 90% of my rant.
> Once I got online access back, the transfer works.
> 
> What does that mean. I have not figured out how to transfer programs from my Roamio to my new Bolt VOX. I can see the Roamio from the Bolt under devices and can stream from the Roamio to the Bolt, but nothing that says transfer.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

mchief said:


> What does that mean. I have not figured out how to transfer programs from my Roamio to my new Bolt VOX. I can see the Roamio from the Bolt under devices and can stream from the Roamio to the Bolt, but nothing that says transfer.


If you are on Hydra, you have to initiate the transfer from TiVo Online. Or so I've been told.


----------



## angelsix (Aug 16, 2011)

I just got a new Bolt 3tb. Setting it up has been a PITA, only partly because the first cable card Xfinity gave me was defective. Now, finally, I have both boxes working. I don't want two working Tivo's, I just want my new Bolt working, including the files transferred from the Premiere. The transfer part looked so easy. Go to their "transfer files" page, click "all", and get the two boxes transferring. Because my 2Tb Premiere is 62% full, obviously that was going to take some time. It'd have been nice if the boxes could just talk to each other through my Ethernet LAN, but, OK, it was going to take a while. (I get 400+ mbps download, but only 10+ mbps upload). When you click "transfer" there's a pleasant message saying the files are being transferred and you can see the progress on the "To Do" list. But, no I couldn't seen anything about the transfers on the To Do list. So, back to Tivo tech support. The tech told me to transfer no more than 8-10 files at a time. If I click the "all" button to transfer, nothing gets transferred at all. I don't know how many files I have, but it's a lot. The system won't keep track for me of which files have been transferred, so I need to manually record the latest file transferred so I know which files to transfer next. I'm transferring oldest first. If I'd known it was going to be this difficult, I think I'd have waited, probably forever, to do the upgrade.

One sorta bit of good news, the OnePasses seemed to transfer quickly & easily, in bulk. BUT, they got bulk-tweaked on transfer, so the ones on the BOLT tend to record all broadcasts of a show. Most shows in my area are getting simulcast in 3's, the low-def channel, the hi-def channel, and the new UHD channel that isn't really UHD. So I have to go into each OnePass and change it to only record on one channel. ... sigh


(1) When I got to Xfinity's level 3 tech support, and tech mentioned to me that their protocol is never to imply that there might be anything wrong with the Tivo until 3 cable cards have been tried, unsuccessfully.
(2) I was pleasantly surprised that Xfinity and Tivo tech support have no problem calling each other, so we have a 3-way call. I started by calling Xfinity, who said to call Tivo instead. Then Tivo said it seemed to be a cable card problem, and I felt myself falling into the Pit of Despair, where they would play customer ping pong with me forever. Imagine my surprise and delight when the Tivo rep cheerfully said "Hold on ... I'll call Xfinity and we'll have a conference call and get this sorted out."


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

angelsix said:


> The transfer part looked so easy. Go to their "transfer files" page, click "all", and get the two boxes transferring. Because my 2Tb Premiere is 62% full, obviously that was going to take some time. It'd have been nice if the boxes could just talk to each other through my Ethernet LAN, but, OK, it was going to take a while. (I get 400+ mbps download, but only 10+ mbps upload).


FYI, using TiVo online to transfer shows doesn't transfer the shows through your Internet connection. It just sets up local transfers between the TiVo's on your local network connection.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Another FYI: on the Premiere, the network diagnostics have a Transfer History display. It shows the bit rate of the transfer.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

And the premiere is very sleepy with transfers? Bolts can see up to 500 Mbps transfer rates. While premieres are around a tenth of that.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

I meant that I can go to TiVo online and once I sign in, I can request the transfer. This is preferable to doing it at the box, as i can just choose multiple programs, click "transfer" and it happens.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

I am trying to transfer from my Roamio Pro to a new Bolt VOX I just got. Both running Hydra.
Well, online transfers gives the impression that transfers have gone through successfully but they have not. During playback, most (almost all) of the transferred shows get stuck 10 minutes into the show as reported by somebody else on this thread. Good thing I did not delete the originals. This is even worse than telling you outright that you cannot transfer your shows...

This sucks big time. I am seriously considering returning back my Bolt.

And yes, after more than 10 years, this is going my last TIVO. This company does not deserve my loyalty.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Same problem here. I transferred 1TB of files from Premiere XL4 to Bolt VOX (Hydra). All looked good until I tried to actually play the files. What a disaster! Almost every show freezes early on.

I decided to upgrade because of the recent sale and because I was supposed to be able to transfer all of my unprotected shows to the new Bolt. Why else would I accept deactivating the XL4?

If TiVo won't fix this, it follows that they should not deactivate my XL4. It no longer has a CableCARD, but at least I could hide it, keep it connected to my network, and stream everything to the Bolt.

@TiVo_Ted: Is this possible? It seems to be the only solution if TiVo can't fix a simple file transfer. I am supposed to be able to keep my shows and play them on my new Bolt.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

Phil_C said:


> Same problem here. I transferred 1TB of files from Premiere XL4 to Bolt VOX (Hydra). All looked good until I tried to actually play the files. What a disaster! Almost every show freezes early on.
> 
> I decided to upgrade because of the recent sale and because I was supposed to be able to transfer all of my unprotected shows to the new Bolt. Why else would I accept deactivating the XL4?
> 
> ...


Your post prompted me to experiment a bit. When copying from my Roamio to my new Bolt, everything an hour or shorter copied fine. Anything longer than an hour had the glitch at the ten minute mark you experienced (with the exception of a two hour, HD movie, in which the glitch appeared at twelve minutes.) When copying from my Premiere to the Bolt, I've copied two movies so far, and both are fine. Strange.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't see any real consistency. True, half-hour shows seem to have more success when copied, but not always. Most of my stuff consists of hour-long shows and most of them have the glitch. It often appears at 10 or 11 minutes in, but can appear anywhere.

This morning I tried deleting bad copies from an NBC series (6 out of 20 episodes) and re-transferring them. Once again, they all failed to play. Five of them had the glitch at the same point as the first try, but one almost made it to the end, crapping out at 57 minutes.

Several movies transferred successfully. Others did not.

I can't find any pattern of length, source channel, or anything else -- except one CBS series where every episode fails.

I posted in another thread that I copied a bad file from the Bolt to my iPhone to see if it would play there. It failed at the exact same point as the copy on the Bolt. This seems to mean that Hydra permanently damages the file.

TiVo really needs to fix this before September 7.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Last year I took advantage of the BF sale and bought a Roamio OTA and left Hydra on it. I am cable only, but I wanted a new spare and I have a cable card adapter if I need it. I have been using TiVo Online to move recordings from my other non-Hydra Roamio units to it. At this time it is 70% full and most recordings are movies of at least 90 minutes. There are a few programs with SM, but most are from premium channels like HBO and Cinemax. None are copy protected. I read on a post that the problem still happens when FF is used. So I tested 10 programs, running at FF 3X and none failed. I ran each to past its 1 hour mark. If there is anything I can test with my hardware I will do so. I am not prepared to watch all the programs or movies at this time. I have no idea what could cause this, but it is not unique since it has been reported on other threads.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

this sucks!!! recordings wont wont play after 10 minute mark!! what am i supposed to do! i needed to transfer my recordings onto my new box.


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

JoeKustra said:


> Last year I took advantage of the BF sale and bought a Roamio OTA and left Hydra on it. I am cable only, but I wanted a new spare and I have a cable card adapter if I need it. I have been using TiVo Online to move recordings from my other non-Hydra Roamio units to it. At this time it is 70% full and most recordings are movies of at least 90 minutes. There are a few programs with SM, but most are from premium channels like HBO and Cinemax. None are copy protected. I read on a post that the problem still happens when FF is used. So I tested 10 programs, running at FF 3X and none failed. I ran each to past its 1 hour mark. If there is anything I can test with my hardware I will do so. I am not prepared to watch all the programs or movies at this time. I have no idea what could cause this, but it is not unique since it has been reported on other threads.


This suggests that Hydra alone is not the problem. Your Roamio to Roamio transfers work from Gen3 to Hydra. Other posts say that Gen3 transfers to a Gen3 Bolt also work.

So maybe it's the combination of Hydra and Bolt that cause the problem when receiving files?

Or maybe the cable company source plays a part? I am cable only with Comcast.

Testing a show is easily done by jumping to each hash mark with the advance button while FFing, or using Skip with shows that have it. Bad files will freeze immediately after jumping over the bad spot.

But I can't think of any testing on your end that would help. Your setup just works. Thanks for the information.

I wish TiVo_Ted would chime in and let us know that the company is aware of this major issue.


----------



## copwriter (Aug 30, 2005)

I’m still working my way through my transferred programs, but I am finding that one hour shows freeze at about 19-20 minutes. Half hour shows seem to work properly.


----------



## rthurlow (Jan 21, 2004)

I have so far seen one show out of the ten I've tried which plays through. I'm gonna have that unicorn bronzed. Shows of all lengths show the problem.

Someone mentioned a CF earlier, and I'm there. Tivo is forgoing revenue to get my to transfer a lifetime sub to a new All In plan to get me to move to new hardware, but functionality they say they support and that I need to do that and keep two-thirds of a Terabyte worth of shows has been screwed up for months. How hard is it to get data transfer done?

So can I bulk-transfer if I downgrade to the older UI? I'm not clear about my options, aside from sending them back this damned box before Sept. 7.

Rob T


----------



## rthurlow (Jan 21, 2004)

I guess one more question - does the transfer work better to a Bolt running Hydra if shows are not sent in bulk?

Rob T


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil_C said:


> Or maybe the cable company source plays a part? I am cable only with Comcast.
> I wish TiVo_Ted would chime in and let us know that the company is aware of this major issue.


I agree it's a major issue. Any chance all the failures are on h.264 programs?

So far the only common denominator seems to be Hydra and the Bolt.


----------



## rthurlow (Jan 21, 2004)

My problems are all with OTA recordings (no cable here).

Rob T


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Both h.264 and mpg2 shows fail. Two CBS (mpg2) series transfers fail to play 100%. One NBC (h.264) series transfer fails to play 60%. Most Comedy Central transfers play, but some do not.

And now we see that OTA programs are also affected. So it's not just something to do with cable encoding.

We also see that Illinois and Colorado have this problem, so altitude has nothing to do with it. 

Seriously, yes, Bolt + Hydra = Common Denominator.

I emailed TiVo support asking that they do not deactivate my Premiere until the problem is fixed. No answer of course.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Phil_C said:


> Seriously, yes, Bolt + Hydra = Common Denominator.
> I emailed TiVo support asking that they do not deactivate my Premiere until the problem is fixed. No answer of course.


One: other thing in common: TiVo Online.

Two: Try Twitter (@TiVoSupport) since they are usually quick to respond. Not always helpful, but usually quick.

I keep testing my TE4 Roamio which is at 70% with movies and stuff transferred via Online. Nothing fails.


----------



## rthurlow (Jan 21, 2004)

I am waiting on hold for a Tivo technical support person. He appears to never have heard of the problem. It's insane that this isn't fixed, never mind not known widely by support.

Post-call update: I managed to talk him out of sillyness like restarting the Bolt and such, and he consulted with others. They would like to know if, when I transfer a problem show back to the Premiere, it is or is not playable there. I think Tivo Stream transfers to phones/tablets already lead me to expect that the transferred-back show will be broken on the Premiere as well, but it's a decent experiment to try.

Rob T


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rthurlow said:


> They would like to know if, when I transfer a problem show back to the Premiere, it is or is not playable there. I think Tivo Stream transfers to phones/tablets already lead me to expect that the transferred-back show will be broken on the Premiere as well, but it's a decent experiment to try.
> Rob T


The Premiere can just copy the program from your Bolt. No Stream needed.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Transferring recordings doesn't use or require a TiVo Stream.


----------



## rthurlow (Jan 21, 2004)

Two repliers are missing the point. Since a Tivo Stream user transferring to an iPhone had his recording freeze there, too, it indicated that the show was damaged during the transfer.

I used the Premiere UI to pull a theoretically-damaged show back to the Premiere, and the Premiere hung at the same place when playing that copy.

Rob T


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, a show broken in the first transfer to Bolt will remain broken when sent to iPhone or back to Premiere.


----------



## rthurlow (Jan 21, 2004)

Now Tivo Support wants me to downgrade to the previous UI. And they'd like me to transfer one show at a time via the UI, not use Tivo Online. I'll try a transfer each way and see what happens. Three support people I have engaged with do not appear to have heard of this issue before. Embarassing.

Rob T


----------



## Phil_C (Oct 28, 2011)

So TiVo wants customers to go through this immense and time-consuming hassle instead of fixing the transfer service they offer. Not to mention that new shows currently on the Bolt will be lost in the downgrade.

I say they should keep our old units active until they fix their transfer service.

As you said earlier -- copying files from one drive to another should not be that difficult.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

rthurlow said:


> So can I bulk-transfer if I downgrade to the older UI? I'm not clear about my options, aside from sending them back this damned box before Sept. 7.
> 
> Rob T


 I downgraded my new bolt and then tried transferring programs from my Romeo which was already running T3 experience. I tried Tivo online as well as the interface on the tivo itself and on both methods my transfers would often choke after about 10 scheduled recordings. They would get stuck in the to-do list and nothing would move until I manually deleted the entire "to do list", one entry at a time and then reboot the Tivo to get things moving again. I'm new to transferring between tivos so I don't know if other people are able to use it hassle free but I'm not. I'm gonna try queuing about 10 programs at a time for a while and see if that fixes it.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

leiff said:


> I downgraded my new bolt and then tried transferring programs from my Romeo which was already running T3 experience. I tried Tivo online as well as the interface on the tivo itself and on both methods my transfers would often choke after about 10 scheduled recordings. They would get stuck in the to-do list and nothing would move until I manually deleted the entire "to do list", one entry at a time and then reboot the Tivo to get things moving again. I'm new to transferring between tivos so I don't know if other people are able to use it hassle free but I'm not. I'm gonna try queuing about 10 programs at a time for a while and see if that fixes it.


The problem of TiVo online choking on more than 8 or 10 transfers at a time has been discussed elsewhere in this thread. No known way around it. The real suspense is: once you do get a program to transfer using T3 on the Bolt, does it play alright, or do you get the hangs everyone is talking about?


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

rpj22 said:


> The problem of TiVo online choking on more than 8 or 10 transfers at a time has been discussed elsewhere in this thread. No known way around it. The real suspense is: once you do get a program to transfer using T3 on the Bolt, does it play alright, or do you get the hangs everyone is talking about?


 No, hanging At the 10 or 20 minutete on Transfers completed is TE4 exclusive problem


----------



## rthurlow (Jan 21, 2004)

rpj22 said:


> The real suspense is: once you do get a program to transfer using T3 on the Bolt, does it play alright, or do you get the hangs everyone is talking about?


After I downgraded my Bolt to T3, I tried transferring one show I'd had a problem with before, twice - once via the UI, and once using Tivo Online. Both were fine. So I bulk transferred the 2/3 of a Terabyte with one Tivo Online command, which worked (!), took most of a day. I have spot-checked several recordings which were most likely to be a problem (not PBS shows, for some reason), and I can fast-forward through the whole show without issues. I made sure to try every show I remember I had problems with earlier. I can find no failures.

Rob T


----------



## rdrrepair (Nov 24, 2006)

I've got a Premiere, a Roamio and a Bolt+ all running the classic UI. After taking delivery of a new Bolt, with the new UI, I transferred some recording via TiVo online. 

No problem early last week. I enjoying the new UI and was genuinely pleased after getting familiar with the layout. Wasn't too much of a learning curve. Maybe I'll even upgrade my Roamio next?

After reading several recent posts about transferring problems I decided to transfer some more to see what's going on. Then I started having problems too.

No issues with any programs that do not have Skip Tags like Yellowstone. Most programs, not all, that have Skip are giving me issues on playback with the new Bolt. 

I would probably revert back to the old UI if the primary goal was to transfer recording before they shut off my old box. But my lifetime $99 transfer was from an old S2 that's now trashed and I want keep at least one on the new experience. 

For now, I'm holding off on upgrading the other units.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I believe it's been reported here I can use my Tivo Premier as a go between to transfer my recordings from my old Romeo to my new bolt running new tivo experience So that's what I plan on doing later today. Would have been easier to downgrade to old tivo experience, transfer new recordings and then upgrade bolt back to new experience again but I didn't think of that for some reason.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

leiff said:


> I believe it's been reported here I can use my Tivo Premier as a go between to transfer my recordings from my old Romeo to my new bolt running new tivo experience So that's what I plan on doing later today. Would have been easier to downgrade to old tivo experience, transfer new recordings and then upgrade bolt back to new experience again but I didn't think of that for some reason.


The Premiere's network speed will be 60Mbps if you are lucky. Also, Transfer History with a Premiere includes more information than a TE3 Roamio or Bolt.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> The Premiere's network speed will be 60Mbps if you are lucky. Also, Transfer History with a Premiere includes more information than a TE3 Roamio or Bolt.


I consistently get around 85 with mine. (The house runs MoCa, which is how my Bolt and Roamio are connected.. The premiere is connected via an Actiontec WCB3000N, which is MoCa 1.1.)


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

leiff said:


> I believe it's been reported here I can use my Tivo Premier as a go between to transfer my recordings from my old Romeo to my new bolt running new tivo experience So that's what I plan on doing later today. Would have been easier to downgrade to old tivo experience, transfer new recordings and then upgrade bolt back to new experience again but I didn't think of that for some reason.


The first couple transfers I did from my Premier to my Bolt worked fine, but maybe I just got lucky. Since then, it has been a mixed bag. I don't think the Premiere is the solution to any transfer problem.


----------



## MMcQ (Sep 5, 2018)

Tivo support told me today this was now a known problem and is actively being worked on. No estimated completion date though.

I have been working with them for several weeks and now have a case number registered against this software problem so I will be notified as soon as a solution is in place.

As described by others, the problem is shows freezing after transfer to a new experience Tivo Bolt Vox (from a Premiere XL in my case). The transfer must be done on-line as the interface does not offer a transfer feature.

With this same Bolt box, this works:
* I can stream from the Premiere
* I downgraded the Bolt to old experience. No shows freeze after transfer - either using online transfer or transfer w/in the user interface.
* After transferring with old experience in place, upgrading the Bolt back to new experience will play all shows without freezing (they are not deleted on upgrade - only on downgrade). But, deleting the shows and transferring them (online) again results in freeze during playback.
* Note not all shows are affected but the same show freezes each time. It is consistently reproducible once a frozen show is identified.

Anyway, that's how it works, and doesn't, for me and I am hopeful for a resolution in not too long.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MMcQ said:


> * After transferring with old experience in place, upgrading the Bolt back to new experience will play all shows without freezing (they are not deleted on upgrade - only on downgrade).


I did a similar thing but now my Roamio does not have the upgrade app available. How did you get your Bolt back to TE4?


----------



## MMcQ (Sep 5, 2018)

@JoeKustra I had the upgrade app after downgrade. Just where Tivo says it would be here:

https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Upgrade-to-the-TiVo-Experience-4


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

MMcQ said:


> @JoeKustra I had the upgrade app after downgrade. Just where Tivo says it would be here:
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Upgrade-to-the-TiVo-Experience-4


Thanks. Mine is missing. I have it on my other TE3 Roamio units.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Thanks. Mine is missing. I have it on my other TE3 Roamio units.


I had the upgrade app missing also. I called and they finally agreed to replace it because I couldn't upgrade to TE4 and when they did they removed my current DVR from my account. Magically the upgrade app appeared once it was removed from my account. The replacement they sent me had a screw rattling around inside it, so I called back and asked them to put my original DVR that I was supposed to return back on my account and take the replacement they sent me off and I sent their replacement back to them. Now my original DVR (Roamio OTA) has been upgraded to TE4 and back to TE3 and it has the app to upgrade available. Somehow removing it from my account reset it and the app showed up.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TivoJD said:


> I had the upgrade app missing also. I called and they finally agreed to replace it because I couldn't upgrade to TE4 and when they did they removed my current DVR from my account. Magically the upgrade app appeared once it was removed from my account. The replacement they sent me had a screw rattling around inside it, so I called back and asked them to put my original DVR that I was supposed to return back on my account and take the replacement they sent me off and I sent their replacement back to them. Now my original DVR (Roamio OTA) has been upgraded to TE4 and back to TE3 and it has the app to upgrade available. Somehow removing it from my account reset it and the app showed up.


Thanks for the feedback. Maybe I will rethink the upgrade. I would like to have a TE4 box, but not at the price of moving 1.5TB of files. My Mini VOX will have to wait for a host just a while longer.


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

Any movement on this? I have a roamio and just got a 13tb vox bolt. The magical 10 minute mark and I can't see the rest of the program. Streaming between the two works fine.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

This is truly disgusting; 10 minutes of a transferred recording only is playable. And it's now many months later with no fix in sight. It was annoying enough that you can't use the GUI any more to copy programs. Or that you have to make sure that obscure settings on the receiving TIVO are correct. Sure, streaming works, but we had a Romeao Pro on it's last legs a few months back and we ended up losing a lot of programs because of this problem. Funny, TIVO never sends me surveys anymore - guess they don't want to hear the truth.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I transferred from a Roamio to the new Bolt with no problem. So far I've watched a few two hour programs and a couple hour-long programs. I initiated the transfer through the web interface. Because of this thread I had planned on downgrading the Bolt to the previous software, but I had issues doing that. I decided to throw caution to the wind and just start the transfers. It took at least 24 hours to transfer programs from one device to the other, but once it was done all was fine.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

My Roamio is on a 1gb Ethernet line. The Bolt is directly upstairs from my router. At some point I transferred a few things, but most pretended to transfer but only allowed viewing of the infamous 10 minutes. It's especially strange seeing how well streaming HD goes.


----------



## brucemwilliams (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm thinking of just calling tivo and telling them to turn off the roamio to try to coax them into a $99 lifetime. Do they still do that?
That way I can keep the 6gb in the bedroom with all the programs and the new 13tb vox in the parlor.


----------



## scier (Oct 8, 2015)

I've run into the same issue -- a third or so of recordings transferred from my old Roamio to my shiny-new Bolt Vox freeze right at the 10 minute mark. Ran through a bunch of scenarios to determine that it was not a random network hiccup (same recordings fail in the same place every time I transfer them), and in fact that transfer process that caused the problem, not incompatible recordings or a playback problem: the recordings stayed corrupt if I transfer them back to the Roamio (the Roamio freezes at the same spot), and even if I transfer a new Bolt recording to the Roamio and back to the Bolt, it can get corrupted the same way.

Had a bunch of support calls with TiVo over the last week, with them asking me to run every troubleshooting step in their book (including returning the hardware, which I refused). Very hit-or-miss depending on what agent I got, but finally they said "a bunch of users have been having this problem", escalated to engineering, and they say they're working on a fix for it. So, fingers crossed.

I know I'm not the only one with an open ticket and case ID; I'm hoping that the more folks file the same bug, the more urgency they'll give it, and perhaps actually fix it.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> I transferred from a Roamio to the new Bolt with no problem. So far I've watched a few two hour programs and a couple hour-long programs. I initiated the transfer through the web interface. Because of this thread I had planned on downgrading the Bolt to the previous software, but I had issues doing that. I decided to throw caution to the wind and just start the transfers. It took at least 24 hours to transfer programs from one device to the other, but once it was done all was fine.


So you went from a Roamio to the Bolt and the Roamio had the old interface and the bolt had the new Hydra and you got everything to transfer? Our Tivo Roamio 6 tuner 1 TB has about 45 shows on it some 30 min to an hour but a lot of Hallmark movies I have 2 hrs and a few other movies may be longer. It says 44% full.

We're getting a new 4K Vizio TV this weekend and a 4K Ultra Roku not sure If I really need to upgrade to the 4k Bolt but I have been reading up on it and read good and bad reviews and I know most people don't like Hydra which I would like to try and see what it is before I decide whether I want to keep it or not cause I know once you transfer than downgrade you lose everything. But I would try Hydra for a day or so before I transfer. But if I keep Hydra and it's not on my Roamio will my stuff transfer from doing it online is it fixed? Most people are saying it's still hanging up and not working right.

I was told they would transfer my old monthly fee to the new box and they offered me a discount on the new Bolt if I get it. But I would need both to be activated to transfer from online to Bolt or only if trying to transfer from Roamio to Bolt? And also I have an old Tivo HD with Lifetime not being used I think we threw it away no one wanted to buy it how do I get them to throw in LT on the new bolt for 99 bucks or is that just a special they run from time to time. Thanks!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

Yes. Old Roamio on old software to new Bolt OTA with Hydra. It's been a few weeks and I haven't had any issues watching shows that were originally recorded on Roamio.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

PJO1966 said:


> Yes. Old Roamio on old software to new Bolt OTA with Hydra. It's been a few weeks and I haven't had any issues watching shows that were originally recorded on Roamio.


Have you been able to TRANSFER those recordings from the TE3 Roamio to the TE4'd BOLT and then watch them on the BOLT? Or have you just been streaming the Roamio-stored content to view it? @Rose4uKY is asking about the former, since it is the case of transferring content from a soon-to-be-deactivated box to a newly purchased BOLT.

That said, the workaround for such a one-time transfer could be:
. downgrade the new box to TE3
. perform the transfers
. confirm successful transfers
. upgrade the new box back to TE4

Then the old box is kept on a temporary service plan until the user decides to stick with Hydra or not. If they dump Hydra and rollback to TE3, but keep the new box, the transferred content would all be snuffed during the rollback and would need to be transferred, once again, post-rollback.

p.s. The only (main) fly in the ointment with this approach would be past posts I've seen regarding the ability to re-upgrade back to TE4 after rolling back. I don't know if there's some window of time that must pass before upgrading back to TE4 is again possible.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

I transferred everything from the Roamio. It's been unplugged for weeks.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks Guys! I was told if my new 4KTV and new4K Roku I am getting will do 4K streaming I may not need the Bolt right now and to keep my Roamio I don't know what to do still deciding. Like I said Tivo did offer me 125 off of the 6 tuner 3TB Bolt. But yes I would want to transfer all my shows from Roamio to Bolt to watch later. We stay so behind and I have 45 recordings right now. But it seems like it worked for you. Thanks for responding.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Have you been able to TRANSFER those recordings from the TE3 Roamio to the TE4'd BOLT and then watch them on the BOLT?


I don't think it was mentioned in the release notes but I wonder if this issue is resolved in the latest TE4 update? We need someone who has had the problem to test after they've gotten the update.

Scott


----------



## el-such-n-such (Oct 18, 2005)

scier said:


> I've run into the same issue -- a third or so of recordings transferred from my old Roamio to my shiny-new Bolt Vox freeze right at the 10 minute mark. Ran through a bunch of scenarios to determine that it was not a random network hiccup (same recordings fail in the same place every time I transfer them), and in fact that transfer process that caused the problem, not incompatible recordings or a playback problem: the recordings stayed corrupt if I transfer them back to the Roamio (the Roamio freezes at the same spot), and even if I transfer a new Bolt recording to the Roamio and back to the Bolt, it can get corrupted the same way.


I've been bit in the tush by this problem too. A large number of transferred recordings are zombied and can't be played past 11 minutes. Transfer: Roamio OTA (TE3)-> Bolt OTA (TE4) using TivoOnline. I've opened email tickets and the poor staff there is parroting back their support scripts...

Has anyone tried upgrading the old box to TE4 and if successful, re-transfer post upgrade to see if this is any better or not? (sorry in advance if I missed the post)

Do we need to start a new topic thread that calls this out in the subject line, to increase awareness, and get everyone to chime in on this?

Is there an official Issue ID for this issue, and where are you guys finding them? (thanks in advance for the cluestick application )


----------



## David Bentley (Apr 7, 2020)

Not completely accurate. I have had broken programs play when I stream them from a TiVo App (iPhone/iPad). Jut not on transfer. Which means the shows aren’t broken at all. There is probably a “copy protection” contained in the programs which the new TiVo UI can’t decode which causes the pausing. It’s similar when we had to do it the old fashioned way.
My question is who is the dumb f*ck at TiVo who didn’t check all the ways people transfer and watch programs and released the new interface. 
TiVo is falsely advertising that you can transfer programs from one box to another. They really need to be held accountable for their blatant false advertising and their ****t* customer service, seeing the problem is years old and every time I call they say they are unaware of the problem. Explain that Tivo_Ted.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

David Bentley said:


> Explain that Tivo_Ted.


Tivo_Ted is no longer with TiVo unfortunately. It's been reported that the new TE4 version rolling out now has resolved this issue at least for some users.

Scott


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

I look forward to seeing a fix for the ability to transfer programs between TIVO's. I am, of course, able to watch programs on my other TIVO with minimal hassle. CP is an issue in copying programs between TIVO's, though that makes little sense since I own both of them under a single account.


----------



## Dan Coleman (Nov 9, 2019)

At this point, I would recommend you not buy a bolt. Major POS.


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've now had my Bolt for quite a while. Overall, I'm satisfied with it though the shape is beyond annoying and stupid. But it is functional so far.


----------



## David Bentley (Apr 7, 2020)

With all due respect Tivo_Ted was a waste of time and never helped. If he mattered the problem would have been solved years ago. But it hasn’t. Are there any TiVo people monitoring this or are so they not give a f*uk that they do not provide the service they promise.


----------

